# thermal compound,which one to buy?



## sukesh1090 (Apr 2, 2012)

guys i am having Cm Hyper 212 Evo cooler.few days before its fan stopped working and i sent it to the service center.i sent the whole heatsink including the thermal compound tube which they give with the cooler.now they have lost that tube and asking me to buy a new one.(screw you Cooler Master)so i want to know which one to buy as i don't know which one i actually i get with the cooler.so is this Cm 150/- Thermal compound is good or should i buy this Artic silver 5.will i see a huge temp difference?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2012)

Artic Silver 5 is a real good one and you'll see some temp difference instantly. It is Halide based and conductivity oh great is higher. Another vfm option is CM thermal fusion. You'll get lots of amount at 450 bucks.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 2, 2012)

sukesh refer *this*

it has helped me a lot.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 2, 2012)

I used the CM thermal fusion 400 on the proccy in my signature. temps came down from 88 degress(pc shutdown) to 38 degrees idle and 60 degrees on full load for around 45 mins  Helluva TIM that.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2012)

^^ similar experience with CM Thermal Fusion - temps reduced 12c on a Pentium D cpu 

AS5 is good but it's electro conductive - so it needs to be carefully applied but TF400 is non electro conductive - so it's safer to use and the temp difference is only 2c between these at best - so TF400 is hight recommended


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks guys.what will be the temp difference between that 150/- CM thermal paste and the fusion 400.actually only that 150/- one is available locally and for fusion 400 i have to order it online.btw any one have any idea about the thermal paste tube which Cm provide with hyper 212 series coolers.what is its name in market?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 3, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ similar experience with CM Thermal Fusion - temps reduced *120c *on a pentium D cpu



seriously?
and here i was, losing my sleep over my 80C temps


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ that was just a typo .. edited


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> thanks guys.what will be the temp difference between that 150/- CM thermal paste and the fusion 400.actually only that 150/- one is available locally and for fusion 400 i have to order it online.btw any one have any idea about the thermal paste tube which Cm provide with hyper 212 series coolers.what is its name in market?


The one bundled with CM Hyper 212 is an unlabelled small tube of Thermal Fusion 400. Get the same.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^
thanks ico.will i see a huge difference in temp between CM 150/- normal TIM and the fusion 400?


----------



## Jripper (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Yes.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 4, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> thanks ico.will i see a huge difference in temp between CM 150/- normal TIM and the fusion 400?



A good quality TIM makes 3-5C diffrance and any toothpaste is better than rs150 TIM .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 5, 2012)

k. Thanks guys.i will buy thermal fusion 400.


----------

